# Grim Grinning Ghosts Disney Sing Along Songs version



## nostalgiakid125 (Feb 13, 2016)

DarkManDustin said:


> Did anyone ever see Disney Sing Along Songs Disneyland Fun? This version of Grim Grinning Ghosts is what got me into the Haunted Mansion. Because it's what I grew up with, I kinda like this one better. Just a bit more of that creepy vibe. The original is good, too. My question is who did this version? Is it still Thurl Ravenscroft, just slowed down, or someone else? Here's the US version.
> https://youtu.be/EJJHm2WFkbA
> 
> Phantom Manor. https://youtu.be/IMuedG52U4I
> ...


Boy, does this take me back! 
Never seen the phantom manor one, will watch in a bit. 
But after a bit of research, I don't think it's Thurl Ravenscroft...in fact, I've never really thought it was him, since the voice is so different...I DO however think, that they chose Corey Burton to do the voice, as he was the Ghost Host in the "Haunted Mansion Holiday" tour, and is credited as being a part of several Haunted Mansion related projects...He's also listed as one of the contributing voices on the video's IMDB page. I would assume with his (almost Christopher Lee) vocal range, that it's indeed him.

(And just as a note from my childhood, as a friend once pointed out...yes...the actress playing Maleficent, has WAY too much makeup on...so...shiny...)


----------

